# ABS pump fuse location on B4 Passat



## VRRRRR6 (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a 1996 B4 VR6 wagon with an ABS light that won't go off, and abs does not function. VAG-COM scan reveals code 01276, abs pump signal outside specs. I read on another Vortex post that a guy found that pulling & reinserting the fuses on his car (a GTI, I think) worked. His theory is that the abs controller is very sensitive to voltage levels, and this would clean off any micro-corrosion at the contacts. He also pulled off and reattached the connectors to the abs module for the same reason. It worked for him, and for some others that replied to his post. So, of course, I want to try it! Problem is that I can't figure out just exactly where those fuses are located. The Bentley manual says they're 30 amp fuses above the fuse/relay panel. I can see some stuff up there, but nothing that looks like a typical 2-prong 30 amp fuse. The Bentley book has no illustration of the ABS fuses, so I don't know what they look like. What's above the fuse/relay panel are some colored rectangular plastic things which may be special fuses, but I'm just not sure. Anybody know just what the ABS fuses look like and just where they are???


----------



## VRRRRR6 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: ABS pump fuse location on B4 Passat (VRRRRR6)*

OK, I found the fuses. The Bentley manual says they should both be 30amp, but one is actually 10amp on my car. Is something wrong with that? I pulled both fuses & checked them. Both good.


----------



## paulgr (May 1, 2005)

*Re: ABS pump fuse location on B4 Passat (VRRRRR6)*

I have the same problem, where are they?
2 prong? by the battery? with the fuses, over the fuses?
what color are they?
Photos?
P


----------



## glenn56 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: ABS pump fuse location on B4 Passat (VRRRRR6)*

I am working this same problem and was able to find the Green 30 amp fuse above the relay panel but not the others. Please post results. Thanks!


----------

